# breeding rat's



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

okay my name is cappy and there seem's to be alot of people asking if she's pregnant and some other thing's so i am gonna try and anwser some of em
ok my female's when they become pregnet they begin to eat more and they tend to sleep strictly in one corner and become a bit nippy then they begin to get bigger at the same time there nipple's should begin to show more and once the nipple's really begin to show and they are much bigger then they our normally our. you can begin expecting the litter within a week or so [and all of these sign's our based off of persenal exprence ]

and if there is only one or two baby's some reson's our 1 she only had one or two 2 she could have eaten the rest of the baby's and then 
3 witch is the most deadly she could be bound with the remaining litter witch can and often does end with death of the bound female but if you our concernd that your female might be bound you pick her up and gently feel her belly for any more baby's

so hope this can help people learn [ and i hope i did not scare anybody with the whole bounding thing ]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That was a confusing post. Are you answering some one else's questions elsewhere in the forum?

Btw rats don't always get nippy, my oops litter girl Bronwen became sweeter and sweeter and I had only had her for a couple of weeks.

I also prefer to weigh my possibly preggy girls with a digital scale since that is one of the most accurate ways to tell weight gain. I kept a chart of my Bronwen's weight gain so you can see how to determine pregnancy in a young (3 months-ish) female rather than normal growth.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

That is confusing. Are they pregnant now? Have they been mutiple times? If so, Why? Whats the point of this? im lost


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I think he/she is just posting about "How to tell if your female is pregnant."
I think.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

All I can say is:

*Please spell check your posts before posting them and learn how to use punctuation and proper grammar!*

If you can't even spell 'pregnant', you don't need to be breeding. I'm sorry if that comes off as rude, but I really hate having to decipher what the heck people are writing. It does not take that much effort to type a few more letters and properly spell things!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh and "bound", you are referencing babies stuck inside, like an eggbound hen? We don't call it that.

It happens, that is why you have a vet on hand to do a caesarian if you do take the responsibility and breed your rats.


----------

